# [MOD] TS Crackflasher Inverted & More 5.0 (UPDATE 7/28)



## TenderloinShadow

*TS Crackflasher Inverted & More*​*Version 5.0*​*July 28, 2013*​
*YOU NEED TO IMMEDIATELY DISABLE AUTO-UPDATE APPS OR ELSE SOME OF THE SYSTEM APPS WILL BE OVERRIDDEN BY A STOCK VERSION*

At long last, it is here. After squeezing in a few hours here and there when I wasn't working, I have finally completed yet a total overhaul of this installer. Thanks to the new Team Blacked Out, the supply of inverted apps has increased enormously, and now they are all incorporated into a single installer. *Presenting:*

*TS Crackflasher Inverted App Pack*​
The most comprehensive AROMA Inverted App Installer in the Android world, with the full Team Blackout collection available for your use. Choose from the following *43* inverted apps:

*System Apps*
Calendar
Email
Google Now
Google Settings
MMS
People
Play Store

*Social Apps*
Facebook
Facebook Messenger
Google+
Hangouts
Instagram
JustUnfollow
LinkedIn
Pinterest
Twitter
What's App

*File Managing/Sharing Apps*
Box
Copy
Drive
Dropbox
ES File Explorer
Keep

*Shopping Apps*
Amazon
Craigslist
eBay

*Media Apps*
Apollo
Google Books
Pandora
Play Music
Slacker
Spotify
YouTube

*Other Google Apps*
Chrome
Gmail
Maps
Translate
Voice

*Other Apps*
Flipboard
Genie Weather Widget
Mighty Text
WordPress
Yahoo! Mail

*TS Crackflasher SGS3 Mod Pack*​
Some of the top Galaxy S3 mods, all in one convenient AROMA installer. Included here are:

_Google Wallet_
For Verizon users, replaces your build.prop with a modded file and installs the apk.
_Button Mods_
Activate your navbar (especially useful if on CM where there's no setting in the ROM) and change the functionality of the hardware keys.
_AGPS Patch_
Crypted's incredible patch to improve GPS performance.

*Thanks To*​
There are some great people in the community who need to be thanked.

*Amarullz,* for creating the Aroma installer: *http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1461712*

*Inverted App Themers:*
Team Blackout: http://www.designrif...blackedoutapp/#
Travp624: *http://rootzwiki.com...oglemusic45914/*
MyLifeRocks: *http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=30382245*\
*Mod Developers*
NemesisRE, for the flashable nav_bar: *http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1918166*
Crypted, for the AGPS Patch: *http://derekgordon.c...worldwide-patch*
This patch is awesome, buy this guy a beer: *https://www.paypal.c...04872d2f2ae25dc*

*And of course, thank you to everyone who has been with me since the very first craptastic flashable I put together last fall. Thanks for all your support.*​
*TS Crackflasher Inverted App Pack*​*DOWNLOAD: *http://www.androidfi...060877489996852​
*TS Crackflasher SGS3 Mod Pack*​*DOWNLOAD:* *https://www.dropbox....-Aroma-SGS3.zip*​


----------



## TenderloinShadow

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*CHANGELOG*[/background]

*3-4-2013 (3.6)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Fixed Google Wallet[/background]

*3-2-2013 (3.5)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated inverted apps[/background]

*2-26-2013 (3.4)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Final fix to contacts issue.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated inverted apps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Removed stock Gapps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Combined inverteds into one section[/background]

*2-14-2013 (3.3D)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Hopefully the final fix to the contacts issue.[/background]

*2-4-2013 (3.3B & 3-3C)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Fixed Contacts bug[/background]

*1-26-2013 (3.3)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Fixed Travp's Inverted MMS[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Stock AOKP MMS app[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Inverted Keyboard[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated Google Wallet[/background]

*1-25-2013 (3.2)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Travp's latest 4.2 Inverted Gapps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Travp's Inverted 4.2 MMS[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted Translate[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted ES File Explorer[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted Google Drive[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Root App: FX File Explorer[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated Multi-DPI Play Store to 4.2 version.[/background]

*12-12-2012 (3.1)*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Split the installer into a 4.1 & a 4.2 version[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Configured 4.2 Gapps installer[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated Inverted AOKP MMS App[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted Facebook App[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted Twitter (Blacked Out & Transparent Versions)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated Wallet[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Disable All Buttons option to Button Mods[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- New Inverted People App[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Crypted's AGPS Patch[/background]

*11-30-2012 (3.0)*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Another major code overhaul to create the Main Menu[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Upgraded all apps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added AOKP's new theme-able MMS app[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added new Button Mods[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Removed redundant files to reduce file size[/background]

*11-8-2012 (2.0)*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Changed name to TS Crackflasher Pack[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- MAJOR overhaul to the Aroma Code[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Made both stock and inverted Gapps fully customizable[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added more Google apps & Miscellaneous Inverteds[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Launcher Section[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Root Apps Section[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Flashable Mods Section[/background]

*10-29-2012 (1.0)*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Changed Name to TS Ultimate Aroma Apps Installer[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Cleaned up Aroma Code[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Added Stock Gapps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Added Stock Gmail option[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Made System Apps (Calendar, Phone, Contacts, AOKP Calculator) optional[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Made installing the full gapps package optional[/background]

*10-27-2012-B*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Fixed bug where Google Voice wouldn't install[/background]

*10-27-2012*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Changed Name to TS AROMA Inverted Gapps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Updated all apps to latest available inverted versions[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Built the amazing Aroma installer[/background]


----------



## railroad

New to this and just curious (and may make a good FAQ):
If you flash these does Google Play bug you about updating the apps, and if you update do you lose all the inversion? With Googles new way of updating only the parts of the app that have changes I'm hoping you could still update to the latest but keep the style.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

railroad said:


> New to this and just curious (and may make a good FAQ):
> If you flash these does Google Play bug you about updating the apps, and if you update do you lose all the inversion? With Googles new way of updating only the parts of the app that have changes I'm hoping you could still update to the latest but keep the style.


From my experience and conversations with Trav, these apps will not be able to be updated from the Play Store. Maybe Google's new additions will make that possible in the long run, but for the moment just keep an eye on my thread and on the link to Trav's that I included. He updates his apps as quickly as he can, and I add them in as soon as they're updated.


----------



## ftmaniac948

Which mms does aokp use now? Sleek or normal quick reply

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

ftmaniac948 said:


> Which mms does aokp use now? Sleek or normal quick reply
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You know, that's a great question. I haven't used the stock AOKP MMS app in so long I don't even remember. lol I would think the normal one, but I"m not sure. Anyone able to chime in on this?


----------



## MistaWolfe

No theme for AOKP, plus I'm 99% sure it's NOT the slick reply. I always push a different MMS right away...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

MistaWolfe said:


> No theme for AOKP, plus I'm 99% sure it's NOT the slick reply. I always push a different MMS right away...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I would've thought, thanks.


----------



## travp624

I believe TenderloinShadow said it all best in the top of this OP. And I look forward to working with him now! Definitely a stand up guy here.

I do have a question for all you tho. Cause I spend 99.999999% on my rom on every device I own. I have no idea what the sleek reply is and am wondering if its just the same as quick reply or what the difference is. Maybe someone can throw some screenshots in. Thanks.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

travp624 said:


> I believe TenderloinShadow said it all best in the top of this OP. And I look forward to working with him now! Definitely a stand up guy here.
> 
> I do have a question for all you tho. Cause I spend 99.999999% on my rom on every device I own. I have no idea what the sleek reply is and am wondering if its just the same as quick reply or what the difference is. Maybe someone can throw some screenshots in. Thanks.


There's actually a screenshot in the OP, two links right under the description. They should work, at least they do for me, but then again they are links to my own dropbox. lol.

The thing is, trav, I don't remember where I got that one, not sure who developed it in the first place. lol


----------



## Dannyc93

Thanks for the work (devs and OP)

One thing I would LOVE to see is an option for the quick reply to automatically pop up when you get a text (I sometimes dont see it in status bar)

Thanks again!


----------



## sageDieu

The sleek one is from stock AOKP. Just so you guys know.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Dannyc93 said:


> Thanks for the work (devs and OP)
> 
> One thing I would LOVE to see is an option for the quick reply to automatically pop up when you get a text (I sometimes dont see it in status bar)
> 
> Thanks again!


I believe Trav's theme-able MMS app has that option. It's in the theme package.


----------



## dadymon

where is the link?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

dadymon said:


> where is the link?


DL links at the bottom of the OP.

Edit: Got some things I'm experimenting with for this. Still got a ways to go, but IF everything works out expect a major upgrade soon.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Update for anyone who's following this: I'm working on an Aroma installer for the package, that way you can select which MMS you want, or which of the data apps you want. It's coming along slowly, I'm basically teaching myself how to use this as I do it. Hopefully in the next few days I'll have something to post.

Also, anyone out there with experience with Aroma, please PM me. My biggest challenge right now is figuring out how to do an either-or scenario. For example, having the user only be able to select one MMS app or the other, but not being able to select both. Thanks.


----------



## djd338

Love your & Travs work. Thanks for making the zip. If you do make the Aroma pack, could you please keep the option for the "everything" zip? I for one, think it has everything I need & is very handy to just keep on the SD card. I flash roms pretty constant. This doesn't require any extra setup & flashes. I use your zip on 4 different devices! Thanks again for the excellent work & support.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

djd338 said:


> Love your & Travs work. Thanks for making the zip. If you do make the Aroma pack, could you please keep the option for the "everything" zip? I for one, think it has everything I need & is very handy to just keep on the SD card. I flash roms pretty constant. This doesn't require any extra setup & flashes. I use your zip on 4 different devices! Thanks again for the excellent work & support.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. As of right now I'm just trying to get the Aroma pack to work, I may have overestimated what I understood about it. lol. Regardless you'll always have the option of installing everything if you choose to.


----------



## MFD00M

sweet, was starting to wonder if anyone would make an aroma installer for aosp roms/mods. so far it only seems to be a touchwiz thing.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Don't get too excited yet, I'm having a major issue. Specifically, it runs but doesn't end up doing anything. lol. I'm sure there's something small that's messed up, I just gotta find it. lol

Edit: Got it working!!! Still not quite there yet, but progress is being made.


----------



## sageDieu

MFD00M said:


> sweet, was starting to wonder if anyone would make an aroma installer for aosp roms/mods. so far it only seems to be a touchwiz thing.


Google justinbean gapps

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Aroma version of this package will be coming shortly. Took a lot of work, but I finally got it working. I'll do some polishing when I get home from work tonight, but all the heavy lifting is done. 

Edit: Aroma is done!!!


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Aroma version of this package will be coming shortly. Took a lot of work, but I finally got it working. I'll do some polishing when I get home from work tonight, but all the heavy lifting is done.
> 
> Edit: Aroma is done!!!


r these completely blacked out??..I know in Justin's they aren't well at least gmail..its jus the outer trim with the actual email body is white still.. than TS

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Email body is still white with trav's. It just works better with all the different kinds of text that might appear there. Everything else is blacked out tho.

Just noticed that I may have botched the install for Google Voice, Can anyone confirm that it doesn't install? If that's the case, I'll upload another build later tonight.

Edit: Ok, the fix was easy, minor code error. New build will be up shortly, 10/27b. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Email body is still white with trav's. It just works better with all the different kinds of text that might appear there. Everything else is blacked out tho.
> 
> Just noticed that I may have botched the install for Google Voice, Can anyone confirm that it doesn't install? If that's the case, I'll upload another build later tonight.
> 
> Edit: Ok, the fix was easy, minor code error. New build will be up shortly, 10/27b. Keep an eye out for it.


I had an older one that the body was all black and loved it it was great I hate how bright white is on this phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kingdroid said:


> I had an older one that the body was all black and loved it it was great I hate how bright white is on this phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you have the file I can add it to the installer


----------



## TenderloinShadow

10/27-B now up. Everything should work now.


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> If you have the file I can add it to the installer


its an older gmail tho not the new leaked one.. Will ur gapps wrk on slim?..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kingdroid said:


> its an older gmail tho not the new leaked one.. Will ur gapps wrk on slim?..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It will work on any AOSP jelly bean ROM. It will replace apps like contacts, phone, MMS etc that come w it and provide the inverted versions. Also u have the option of the regular jb gmail or the new leaked one. I've felt the leak has some issues w attachments but that may just be me.

How old is that gmail?


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> It will work on any AOSP jelly bean ROM. It will replace apps like contacts, phone, MMS etc that come w it and provide the inverted versions. Also u have the option of the regular jb gmail or the new leaked one. I've felt the leak has some issues w attachments but that may just be me.
> 
> How old is that gmail?


its 4.1.2 Gmail.. Well I left slim I was jus trying it out.. Found some bugs ao now I'm on eclipse for now till aokp Sundays release and liquids build tomorrow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kingdroid said:


> its 4.1.2 Gmail.. Well I left slim I was jus trying it out.. Found some bugs ao now I'm on eclipse for now till aokp Sundays release and liquids build tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


pm me a link, I wanna check it out.


----------



## djd338

I've read up on Aroma but have never actually used it so I was looking forward to this. I've been running your zip lately on 3 devices. GNex, sgs3, & N7. I don't know if you have threads for those, but this one is where I originally found you!

I just installed the Aroma package on the N7 using twrp, and noticed the installer popping up within recovery. I checked every box & booted. All seemed to work fine except some apps weren't there, specially Google+, and Reader. Those are included in the zip I've been using.

Did I miss a page? Or have they just not been added yet? Also, it stopped the regular sequence of twrp, and I had to select its home page to select the post-wipe. My 1st time, so I didn't know what to expect! No biggie. Other than that the package seemed to install normally. Great work!

EDIT: Did a second install try & found all apps to be in the included in the installer. I think install process was interrupted? I had already went back & flashed the other original zip. Then, went back into Aroma only to flash the newest Gmail. Now getting Gmail F/C. Probably because one needs deleted? I'll work on it. Thx.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Let me know what you find with the multiple installs, i should have it set up so that you can't install both gmails at once, or both mms. All the apps should be in there, I'm gonna test that on my end, maybe I made an error in the script.

Also i don't have threads for those devices because i dont own them. lol Still these apps are compatible with all Android devices, so long as they're running jelly bean.

Edit: Seems to be working. Remember only choose one of the gmails and one of the mms, and then select whichever of the apps in the data apps section you want. Also the 4.2 gmail has forced closed on me before. wipe the apps data, I think that's what I did to fix it.


----------



## kingdroid

I dnt have a link but I can email u the gmail.Apk if u want it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338

Problems ended up being all on me. I only needed to delete the already installed Gmail first. Then all went normal. Thx

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

djd338 said:


> Problems ended up being all on me. I only needed to delete the already installed Gmail first. Then all went normal. Thx
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


The package should delete the existing gmail automatically. I'll check that later, I've been working on an upgrade all day and it's all f'd up now and I have a headache. I'll tackle it again tomorrow. lol


----------



## wera750

Can we have a non aroma version? I flash my nightlies everyday and always use goo manager. I figure aroma won't work with goo correctly. Also, is the gapps update gone in the new version?

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------



## TenderloinShadow

wera750 said:


> Can we have a non aroma version? I flash my nightlies everyday and always use goo manager. I figure aroma won't work with goo correctly. Also, is the gapps update gone in the new version?
> 
> sent from my aokp'd sg3


I don't use goo, but I assume that when it flashes the ROM it boots into recovery mode. If that's the case, Aroma will work fine. It actually runs in recovery mode, it's really awesome.

If you really insist I have an old non-Aroma version I can upload, but try it first and see if it works.


----------



## djd338

TenderloinShadow said:


> The package should delete the existing gmail automatically. I'll check that later, I've been working on an upgrade all day and it's all f'd up now and I have a headache. I'll tackle it again tomorrow. lol


No prob! I really think the package worked. It was my 1st time & I borked shit for starters & started re flashing shit. I worked it out OK. Not worth getting headaches over! Take some time off dude

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

New update!


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> New update!


lol Damn u I can't keep up I have like 2 copies already this will b my third lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kingdroid said:


> lol Damn u I can't keep up I have like 2 copies already this will b my third lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ah I'm gonna be taking a break for a week. Or more accurately, I'll be working so much I won't have time to code anything for a week. lol


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ah I'm gonna be taking a break for a week. Or more accurately, I'll be working so much I won't have time to code anything for a week. lol


lol at least ull b making money.. Still downloading so ill flash in a bit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu

new version of Now is available in play store!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> new version of Now is available in play store!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I know. I hope Trav or someone will invert it soon.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

In case you missed it in the OP, I'm taking feature requests. Any app you want to see added, mention it here along with why you thing it should be included. I'm going for core things here, stuff that right after you flash a ROM it's the first thing you want. Titanium, Maps, and a Root capable file explorer (not added yet, but I will) are it for me. What is it for you? Extra points to folks who PM me a dl link 

Edit: In case folks haven't noticed, I just deleted the Titanium file from my package. I discovered that I actually had the full paid version in there, which I'm pretty sure would violate Rootzwiki policies. The option is still in the installer, but it won't work. I'll clean it up more thoroughly later.

I encourage you to delete the old 10/29 and only use the new one.


----------



## wingchun108tek

does the build from 29th include the newest Google search/now update that the reason we pushed


----------



## TenderloinShadow

wingchun108tek said:


> does the build from 29th include the newest Google search/now update that the reason we pushed


it does not. if you have an inverted file for that one i can add it easily, otherwise im swamped at work right now and wont have time to do serious work on this till later next week.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

If I install this without wiping, what do I have to clear? Just dalvik.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Nick.Tbolt said:


> If I install this without wiping, what do I have to clear? Just dalvik.
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S3 *


It will automatically clear dalvik. I'm not sure about the need for a data wipe, certainly you can install any of the individual apps with not issue. As for flashing the full gapps package, in theory you should be able to flash it over another already installed gapps, but I haven't tested it. If you want to, report back and let me know.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

TenderloinShadow said:


> It will automatically clear dalvik. I'm not sure about the need for a data wipe, certainly you can install any of the individual apps with not issue. As for flashing the full gapps package, in theory you should be able to flash it over another already installed gapps, but I haven't tested it. If you want to, report back and let me know.


Ok, I'll just flash the stock 4.1.2 and let you know if anything bad happens.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Flashed the full stock, and everything is good, updated an app, so I assume it should be good for everyone

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Flashed the full stock, and everything is good, updated an app, so I assume it should be good for everyone
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S3 *


Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## wingchun108tek

hey tenderloin, real quick, the link to trav doesn't go anywhere (*http://rootzwiki.com...le-youtube4123/*). Maybe it's just me, can you confirm?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

wingchun108tek said:


> hey tenderloin, real quick, the link to trav doesn't go anywhere (*http://rootzwiki.com...le-youtube4123/*). Maybe it's just me, can you confirm?


Yeah I f'd that one up. haha. His thread exists, when I update the OP later this week with a new version I'm going to fix that.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

OP updated, total overhaul


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> OP updated, total overhaul


great Wrk downloading now gonna flash a new Rom and this... 
Thanx for the Wrk TS 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

2.0 working well


----------



## masri1987

google now\search doesn't work
had to uninstall and get it from play store


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> google now\search doesn't work
> had to uninstall and get it from play store


stock or inverted? and what happens to cause the force close?

Also, did you select it during the install? Anything not selected under google apps won't be installed.

Edit: Just tested the stock and inverted google nows on my end, both seem to be working without issue. tell me more about what happened with you so we can figure it out.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> stock or inverted? and what happens to cause the force close?
> 
> Also, did you select it during the install? Anything not selected under google apps won't be installed.
> 
> Edit: Just tested the stock and inverted google nows on my end, both seem to be working without issue. tell me more about what happened with you so we can figure it out.


it was with the inverted, it was selected because it opens up, and as soon as you type it disappears.


----------



## jbzcar

The new Crackflasher pack doesn't work right for me... I try to do a choose-your-own-inverted install and everything seems to work, but upon reboot it doesn't prompt me to setup my account or anything like it normally should after a fresh install.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

jbzcar said:


> The new Crackflasher pack doesn't work right for me... I try to do a choose-your-own-inverted install and everything seems to work, but upon reboot it doesn't prompt me to setup my account or anything like it normally should after a fresh install.


on the first page did you select yes for "do you want to do a full gapps installation?" if you didn't you would have that problem.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> it was with the inverted, it was selected because it opens up, and as soon as you type it disappears.


weird. Sorry, I'm not having any issues on my end. Did you flash this over a google now you were already running? maybe you need to wipe the app data?


----------



## jbzcar

TenderloinShadow said:


> on the first page did you select yes for "do you want to do a full gapps installation?" if you didn't you would have that problem.


No, I didn't, lol. I thought that was the point of being able to choose.


----------



## kjennings15

I'm so excited for this. JT's Inverted Apps thread is turning into a real shit show... especially now that they're hiding passwords in the OP and splitting up the words of the password... sheesh. Thanks!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

jbzcar said:


> No, I didn't, lol. I thought that was the point of being able to choose.


I'll reword it for next time. What it refers to is all those other files and background programs that installs when you flash gapps. By giving you the option of yes or no I give you the option to skip installing those files. Again, I'll reword it in the installer for future versions.


----------



## trott33

Thanks for this great mod!! Everything seems to be working great except for google talk! It force closes on me. Anyone else have this issue? Not a huge deal I just copied over a working .apk, but I like the inverted one better.


----------



## droid2drummer

Is this the same as KillDroidHacks? If so. I've had it sitting since he compiled it in my SD.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

droid2drummer said:


> Thanks for this great mod!! Everything seems to be working great except for google talk! It force closes on me. Anyone else have this issue? Not a huge deal I just copied over a working .apk, but I like the inverted one better.


Weird. Again, I've had no issues with the apps FCing. Anyone having these issues: what ROM are you running this on? Did you flash the whole gapps clean when you flashed a new ROM, or did you dirty flash it over an existing install?


----------



## trott33

TenderloinShadow said:


> Weird. Again, I've had no issues with the apps FCing. Anyone having these issues: what ROM are you running this on? Did you flash the whole gapps clean when you flashed a new ROM, or did you dirty flash it over an existing install?


I am running Synergy JB nightly, wiped data, cache, and dalvik, but not system, so not a complete new ROM flash, but close. I flashed the whole gapps, I am thinking it may be ROM related, is this TALK 4.1.2? I have been playing with different .apks, and the ROM i'm on dont seem to like the new version of TALK. The only one I can get to work is 4.1.1. Thanks again for this, Like I said earlier everything else is great.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

trott33 said:


> I am running Synergy JB nightly, wiped data, cache, and dalvik, but not system, so not a complete new ROM flash, but close. I flashed the whole gapps, I am thinking it may be ROM related, is this TALK 4.1.2? I have been playing with different .apks, and the ROM i'm on dont seem to like the new version of TALK. The only one I can get to work is 4.1.1. Thanks again for this, Like I said earlier everything else is great.


Isn't synergy TW based? I ask because this pack is intended for AOSP Jelly Bean ROMs. While some of the apps and mods will in theory work on Touchwiz ROMs, TW and AOSP are very different and so it's really flash at your own risk with that.

Anything you do get working on TW, please let me know. Just personally curious.


----------



## trott33

TenderloinShadow said:


> Isn't synergy TW based? I ask because this pack is intended for AOSP Jelly Bean ROMs. While some of the apps and mods will in theory work on Touchwiz ROMs, TW and AOSP are very different and so it's really flash at your own risk with that.
> 
> Anything you do get working on TW, please let me know. Just personally curious.


Yes it is TW based sorry I should have payed more attention. There are several that did work.
Calender did not invert, but still works.
Email not sure it was inverted from stock, it still works.
google now did not invert, but still works.
google+ inverted and works.
google play music inverted and works.
google reader inverted and works.
google talk FCs
google voice inverted and works.
people(contacts) still works, i think it is inverted from stock.
Youtube inverted and working.

Forgot GMAIL 4.1.2 inverted and working also.

Thanks again, sorry about not reading it was for AOSP.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

trott33 said:


> Yes it is TW based sorry I should have payed more attention. There are several that did work.
> Calender did not invert, but still works.
> Email not sure it was inverted from stock, it still works.
> google now did not invert, but still works.
> google+ inverted and works.
> google play music inverted and works.
> google reader inverted and works.
> google talk FCs
> google voice inverted and works.
> people(contacts) still works, i think it is inverted from stock.
> Youtube inverted and working.
> 
> Forgot GMAIL 4.1.2 inverted and working also.
> 
> Thanks again, sorry about not reading it was for AOSP.


Interested, based on your list it looks like the apps that installed to the /data partition worked and the ones installed to /system didn't. That's assuming that your contacts app is still just Touchwiz. the TW contacts is blacked out in the background. Basically if it still looks the same as it did before you flashed my pack, then the inverted people app didn't install properly.

This makes sense, though. The apps in /system are the ones that are more likely to be incompatible with TW, while the /data apps are all apps that can be installed from the Play Store.

It's all good. If I could invert the apps myself I'd work on the Touchwiz ones. Unfortunately I am not capable of this.

BTW, I'm currently working on 2.1. It's really a minor update, including AOKP's new theme-able MMS app (non inverted) and trying to change the way some things are described in the installer to make it easier for you (the users) to avoid some of the errors you've encountered so far. Any suggestions, though, I'm always open to it.


----------



## droid2drummer

TenderloinShadow said:


> Don't know what KillDroidHacks is. No relation to it in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Weird. Again, I've had no issues with the apps FCing. Anyone having these issues: what ROM are you running this on? Did you flash the whole gapps clean when you flashed a new ROM, or did you dirty flash it over an existing install?


 OK. Lol that's one of the devs that brings many things to the table for us in the android world. He's an android code brother. To say the least. You'll find his credit in many ROMs like aokp ...he's one on side of dhacker29. Most know him from razr ports known then as Droidth3ory. Peace bro. And thank you. I just didn't want to flash the same thing. Appreciate your work bro.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

droid2drummer said:


> OK. Lol that's one of the devs that brings many things to the table for us in the android world. He's an android code brother. To say the least. You'll find his credit in many ROMs like aokp ...he's one on side of dhacker29. Most know him from razr ports known then as Droidth3ory. Peace bro. And thank you. I just didn't want to flash the same thing. Appreciate your work bro.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Yeah I was just looking at what he has, he has this mod for the framework that makes it all black as well. I'd love to include that. Is he the kind of guy who lets others use his stuff? lol. Might just sign up for his website to message him about that.


----------



## droid2drummer

Yes he's cool with that with permission. Just ask him. He's a good guy. Awesome and crazy on the lengths he goes but magnificent...yeah bro @killdroidhack twitter. Give him a shout and follow him. He's worth it and full of info...peace bro.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

So guys, it seems that 4.2 has just been pushed to AOSP. Guess that means that my next update is gonna be a bit bigger









Feel free to jump on the 4.2 official gapps packages that are about to roll out. I'll be hard at work on mine, Aroma takes a little longer to build for, so I'll probably lag behind them by a few days, and I'm also right in the middle of a major overhaul of the interface. All good things


----------



## droid2drummer

TenderloinShadow said:


> So guys, it seems that 4.2 has just been pushed to AOSP. Guess that means that my next update is gonna be a bit bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to jump on the 4.2 official gapps packages that are about to roll out. I'll be hard at work on mine, Aroma takes a little longer to build for, so I'll probably lag behind them by a few days, and I'm also right in the middle of a major overhaul of the interface. All good things


Haven't had the chance to even play with aroma other than seeing it in action over the past few months. Started with a flash on rezound after dumping my RAZR. Until then I didn't know it existed. Not to mention I was out of the "hack" scene for a bit. Lovely addition to development. I also like the option of either using apps or not system or user compiled by choice prior to flash. So I might take a look at Mr aroma. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

droid2drummer said:


> Haven't had the chance to even play with aroma other than seeing it in action over the past few months. Started with a flash on rezound after dumping my RAZR. Until then I didn't know it existed. Not to mention I was out of the "hack" scene for a bit. Lovely addition to development. I also like the option of either using apps or not system or user compiled by choice prior to flash. So I might take a look at Mr aroma. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Definitely check out the link in my OP to the XDA thread on Aroma. Lots of great resources there. Also the Installer itself that you initially download functions as kind of a tutorial, teaching you how to modify it It's an awesome thing, really great addition to the android world.


----------



## masri1987

inverted google now still not working after doing fresh install of latest CM


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> inverted google now still not working after doing fresh install of latest CM


At what point is it FCing. Is it as soon as you open the app or as you use it?

I'm running AOKP and having no issue with it. I'm sorry I'll help if I can but I can't seem to replicate your problem.


----------



## masri1987

it's not FC'ing. it's just closing without telling me nada, just by tapping on the mic to start hearing my voice or even when i start typing in the search bar it just exits back to launcher. running latest CM10.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> it's not FC'ing. it's just closing without telling me nada, just by tapping on the mic to start hearing my voice or even when i start typing in the search bar it just exits back to launcher. running latest CM10.


aha! when you got to the google apps section of the installer, did you select Google Now as an option? if you didn't, you don't have Google Now installed, which would be the source of your problem. Just run it again and make sure it's selected.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> aha! when you got to the google apps section of the installer, did you select Google Now as an option? if you didn't, you don't have Google Now installed, which would be the source of your problem. Just run it again and make sure it's selected.


yes i did man, i even went through the whole google now walkthrough when u first open it, just won't let you search without it disappearing.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> yes i did man, i even went through the whole google now walkthrough when u first open it, just won't let you search without it disappearing.


hmm... Ok, my last idea right now is can you send me a link to the exact nightly you're running? You're on CM10 right? I'm on AOKP 11/14, and it works perfectly for me, and honestly CM and AOKP are so similar at their core that what works on one SHOULD work on the other. But right now that's the last thing that I can come up with. I'm sorry, I want to help, but I can't seem to replicate the issue on my end. The inverted Google Now is working like a charm for me. I'll keep trying to figure it out though.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> hmm... Ok, my last idea right now is can you send me a link to the exact nightly you're running? You're on CM10 right? I'm on AOKP 11/14, and it works perfectly for me, and honestly CM and AOKP are so similar at their core that what works on one SHOULD work on the other. But right now that's the last thing that I can come up with. I'm sorry, I want to help, but I can't seem to replicate the issue on my end. The inverted Google Now is working like a charm for me. I'll keep trying to figure it out though.


here you go -- http://get.cm/get/4NI -- i just reflashed a clean install of this rom + ur inverted full gapps package and i did select google now and i got same result.


----------



## headcheese

Hey TS, or anyone else, what does it say for your calendar version? mine says 4.04 I think I am using the 10/28 pack. Who knows maybe 4.1 and 4.04 calendar are the same. Just wondering if it already has been or the JB version could be added (it's in Trav's thread).

Thanks for sharing this with us! It's really convenient.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> Hey TS, or anyone else, what does it say for your calendar version? mine says 4.04 I think I am using the 10/28 pack. Who knows maybe 4.1 and 4.04 calendar are the same. Just wondering if it already has been or the JB version could be added (it's in Trav's thread).
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us! It's really convenient.


hmmm... I'll check Trav's thread and just double check that everything I'm using is up to date. I'm working on a major interface overhaul, but it's not cooperating the way I want it to. lol. If I find some inconsistencies maybe I'll just re-release the package with updated apps. I'll look into it.

Edit: are you talking about the stock or inverted calendar version? I'm running my own package (obviously) and the inverted calendar I have installed says it's 4.1.1 when I go into app info. Makes sense because the calendar didn't change with 4.1.2.


----------



## headcheese

Inverted... I don't know why mine said 4.04. Maybe I accidentally restored something.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> here you go -- http://get.cm/get/4NI -- i just reflashed a clean install of this rom + ur inverted full gapps package and i did select google now and i got same result.


Sorry, I've tried everything I can think of to replicate your issue, and I've never had any trouble with the inverted Google Now. Maybe the new version will be better.

Speaking of which, there is a new build on the horizon. In addition to updating the apps, including a number of the inverteds, the main new feature is the Main Menu. Only want to install, say, one of the button mods, but don't want to go through all the various prompts? Well, now you don't have to! Or, rather, when the new version drops you won't have to.

Hoping to have it out by the end of the week. 

Edit: New build is uploading now


----------



## TenderloinShadow

New build is posted. Enjoy.


----------



## kjennings15

Inverted G drive is in JusTun's inverts. Also, I have a black twitter, transparent twitter, and inverted facebook apks and can point you to their creators for permissions. Just let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kjennings15 said:


> Inverted G drive is in JusTun's inverts. Also, I have a black twitter, transparent twitter, and inverted facebook apks and can point you to their creators for permissions. Just let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


JusTun doesn't want to give permission. Already asked. As for the others, I'd love to take a look at them. Can you PM me links to their creators threads?


----------



## kjennings15

TenderloinShadow said:


> JusTun doesn't want to give permission. Already asked. As for the others, I'd love to take a look at them. Can you PM me links to their creators threads?


That doesn't surprise me in the least, and sure thing!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

works well -


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> works well -


Does that mean the inverted Gnow is finally working for you?


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Does that mean the inverted Gnow is finally working for you?


without any complications sir -


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Glad to hear it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Well, with 4.2 rolling out I'm refurbishing my installer with 4.2 gapps. Anyone who knows of a good source to get them inverted, let me know. Otherwise I'm looking to get another release out quickly with a stripped down gapps installer for 4.2 gapps.


----------



## jbzcar

TenderloinShadow said:


> Well, with 4.2 rolling out I'm refurbishing my installer with 4.2 gapps. Anyone who knows of a good source to get them inverted, let me know. Otherwise I'm looking to get another release out quickly with a stripped down gapps installer for 4.2 gapps.


TS, I am loving the 3.0 pack.  Thanks for adding that little clarification in about choosing full gapps.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Alright folks, 3.1 is uploading as we speak. A more minor update than 3.0, it has a collection of new and improved features, as well as 4.2 compatibility. For a taste, here's the new changlog:

12-12 (3.1)

- Split the installer into a 4.1 & a 4.2 version
- Configured 4.2 Gapps installer
- Updated Inverted AOKP MMS App
- New Inverted Facebook App
- New Inverted Twitter (Blacked Out & Transparent Versions)
- Updated Wallet
- Added Disable All Buttons option to Button Mods
- New Inverted People App
- Added Crypted's AGPS Patch

It'll be posted as soon as it finishes uploading to my dropbox. As always, the door is open to feature requests. Anything you want, anything you've seen out in the world that you think should be added, just let me know. I think a few of my fans can vouch for my responsiveness to such requests.

Edit: Changed the OP, there was an issue with the upload so I'm redoing it. It'll be available later tonight.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

...and we're live. Download and enjoy folks.


----------



## headcheese

hey TS just an FYI having problems with the new inverted contacts FC when i try to open phone to make a call. at first i thought it was something with my titanium restores, but then i wiped again and didnt install the inverted people and phone worked fine. booted back to recovery ran your installer to try inverted people again and now i have FC again. this is with 3-1-1 pack on 4.1.2 aokp.

thanks again for your work. oh and there's a typo in root/rom tools says root BROSWER lite 

edit: dropped the old inverted contacts from 3.0 into the 3.1.1 zip and all is well


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> hey TS just an FYI having problems with the new inverted contacts FC when i try to open phone to make a call. at first i thought it was something with my titanium restores, but then i wiped again and didnt install the inverted people and phone worked fine. booted back to recovery ran your installer to try inverted people again and now i have FC again. this is with 3-1-1 pack on 4.1.2 aokp.
> 
> thanks again for your work. oh and there's a typo in root/rom tools says root BROSWER lite
> 
> edit: dropped the old inverted contacts from 3.0 into the 3.1.1 zip and all is well


Haha, good catch with the typo, I'll have to remember to fix that with my next update. As for people, I did change the app from Trav's to B-Boy's because I liked how B-Boy's had the entire app blacked out. That being said, I just tried to replicate your issue, and it seemed to work fine on my end. This happened once before with Masri on an earlier version, try re-downloading 3.1.1 and see if that helps. Maybe the dl got a bit screwy.

If that still doesn't help, do the cleanest install you can (nothing but the ROM and my installer) and not only test it but give me the step by step process of what you did to cause the FC. That way I can try and replicate it on my end and work on it. Because again I just tried to test it and it didn't give me any trouble.


----------



## headcheese

the second time i tried to install the new contacts, it was a clean install. just the rom and your installer.

i just grabbed b-boy's contacts.apk from the link in your OP. installed following the instructions there. and same results with the force close.

I did a fresh repo sync and aokp build yesterday and there were 2 new merges that could affect this app. maybe that is what is causing FC with b-boy's app.

http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4516/
http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4497/

edit: been flashing my phone for 2 hours now time to go do something else haha if i look into it later and find out exactly what caused it i will be sure to let you know!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> the second time i tried to install the new contacts, it was a clean install. just the rom and your installer.
> 
> i just grabbed b-boy's contacts.apk from the link in your OP. installed following the instructions there. and same results with the force close.
> 
> I did a fresh repo sync and aokp build yesterday and there were 2 new merges that could affect this app. maybe that is what is causing FC with b-boy's app.
> 
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4516/
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/4497/


Could be. I actually just managed to get the FC to occur on my end, so it's clearly a problem with the app. I'll let B-Boy know, maybe he can work on a newer version. In the meantime, I think I'll adjust the installer so that it uses Travp's contacts instead.

Edit: Ok, it should be done now. If someone can try it out now, the filename will be the same but the download link should now give you a version with Trav's Contacts. You can tell because with Trav's that top bar is still blue. I haven't had a chance to test this yet, so if anyone can chime in that would be great.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hmmm... a dev over on xda just let me know that he has drive, chrome, and maps inverted. gonna try them out, if they're good... well then expect some more goodies


----------



## headcheese

TenderloinShadow said:


> hmmm... a dev over on xda just let me know that he has drive, chrome, and maps inverted. gonna try them out, if they're good... well then expect some more goodies


sweeet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunchboxva

TenderloinShadow said:


> hmmm... a dev over on xda just let me know that he has drive, chrome, and maps inverted. gonna try them out, if they're good... well then expect some more goodies


Was this the dev I recommended?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> Was this the dev I recommended?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


yep


----------



## sageDieu

ooh, I'd like to see inverted chrome. that is a good idea.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunchboxva

WAKE UP

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## masri1987

what's going on with this, still being worked on? curiosity killed the cat i know.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Sorry there hasn't been an update. Didn't end up getting the inverted chrome and maps, at least not a working one. Have a few minor changes lined up, but nothing major. If folks want I'll roll out what I got. Needs some polishing tho, but that shouldn't take long.


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Sorry there hasn't been an update. Didn't end up getting the inverted chrome and maps, at least not a working one. Have a few minor changes lined up, but nothing major. If folks want I'll roll out what I got. Needs some polishing tho, but that shouldn't take long.


b-boy has some pretty good inverted apps if u haven't checked them out yet..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

Roll out what ya got, and where are b-boy's inverted apps at?

edit: running aerovan's CM10.1 build with inverted aokp MMS - and it FC when i try to send a MMS..


----------



## kingdroid

masri1987 said:


> Roll out what ya got, and where are b-boy's inverted apps at?
> 
> edit: running aerovan's CM10.1 build with inverted aokp MMS - and it FC when i try to send a MMS..


if u go to the general section and look through the themed apps section they should b there...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> Roll out what ya got, and where are b-boy's inverted apps at?
> 
> edit: running aerovan's CM10.1 build with inverted aokp MMS - and it FC when i try to send a MMS..


yeah, i dont think any of the modded mms apps will work on 4.2. All the modded apps I included are designed for 4.1. A big limitation for me is I'm not actually making these apps, other devs are, and since 4.2 is still so new there's a limited number of apps available.

And I think I will drop what I have, only I just discovered one of those lovely syntax errors that's a nightmare to track down. I'm missing a semicolon somewhere, just a question of where...


----------



## masri1987

kingdroid said:


> if u go to the general section and look through the themed apps section they should b there...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


what general section? this ain't XDA foo! lol

there is nothing under the themes subforum in rootz,


----------



## kingdroid

masri1987 said:


> what general section? this ain't XDA foo! lol
> 
> there is nothing under the themes subforum in rootz,


sorry gangsta.. U have to look harder.. General...general themes/extras...themed apps/widgets..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

kingdroid said:


> sorry gangsta.. U have to look harder.. General...general themes/extras...themed apps/widgets..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


found em now , was looking in the SIII subforum originally, so yes, i had to look harder, B-Boy should probably put all those apps in a aroma file installer or somethin lol


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> found em now , was looking in the SIII subforum originally, so yes, i had to look harder, B-Boy should probably put all those apps in a aroma file installer or somethin lol


well they're ending up in mine . I've been browsing what B-Boy has, and several items are already in the last version, and at least one or two more will be in 3.2. Finally found the error in the code (At least I think I did). Just a few more things I gotta get done.


----------



## masri1987

Have you also taken a look into travp inverts?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> Have you also taken a look into travp inverts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I've seen that trav has released a major baked update. I just havent had time to update the installer lately. There's new versions of so much now. I'll try to get to it soon. Once I get it out I think it will be the last 4.1 edition since the 4.2 one will finally be up to speed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987

Sounds good, we'll be on standby

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Ok, so I've finally buckled down and I've not got version 3.2 about 95% done. A few new additions, plus the 4.2 version will have all of Trav's new inverteds. Hopefully it'll be out tomorrow, but no promises.


----------



## headcheese

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ok, so I've finally buckled down and I've not got version 3.2 about 95% done. A few new additions, plus the 4.2 version will have all of Trav's new inverteds. Hopefully it'll be out tomorrow, but no promises.


Sounds good !


----------



## TenderloinShadow

And we're live people. Version 3.2, available for the masses. Report any bugs back here.


----------



## lunchboxva

How does the package for 4.1 differ from the one for 4.2...like which apps are not compatible

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> How does the package for 4.1 differ from the one for 4.2...like which apps are not compatible
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


mostly the gapps and the mms. the rest should be good. Still, just use the one that's meant for your ROM, keep things simple.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey guys. In case you haven't noticed, it looks like I made a booboo. In the 3.2.2 installer, when you select Travp's new 4.2 inverted mms, turns out you're actually installing his old 4.1 app. Looks like I forgot to switch out the files. If you're running the old app, you'll notice that media messages don't work on 4.2. So I'm quickly putting together a quick 3.3 with that and one other new addition (inverted keyboard). Hoping to have it out within the next hour or so.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey guys. In case you haven't noticed, it looks like I made a booboo. In the 3.2.2 installer, when you select Travp's new 4.2 inverted mms, turns out you're actually installing his old 4.1 app. Looks like I forgot to switch out the files. If you're running the old app, you'll notice that media messages don't work on 4.2. So I'm quickly putting together a quick 3.3 with that and one other new addition (inverted keyboard). Hoping to have it out within the next hour or so.


ty i was about to flash it too


----------



## lunchboxva

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey guys. In case you haven't noticed, it looks like I made a booboo. In the 3.2.2 installer, when you select Travp's new 4.2 inverted mms, turns out you're actually installing his old 4.1 app. Looks like I forgot to switch out the files. If you're running the old app, you'll notice that media messages don't work on 4.2. So I'm quickly putting together a quick 3.3 with that and one other new addition (inverted keyboard). Hoping to have it out within the next hour or so.


In 3.2.1 you have the old google voice... As per the play store... Also there was a volume issue for message playback... While that might be an isolated insident both issues were resolved when i swapped out gv for another one in a diff inverted package... Feedback is welcomed

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> In 3.2.1 you have the old google voice... As per the play store... Also there was a volume issue for message playback... While that might be an isolated insident both issues were resolved when i swapped out gv for another one in a diff inverted package... Feedback is welcomed
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


Yeah, I still have trav's old google voice app in there, I haven't seen a newer inverted version yet. Since the inverteds don't update through the play store I gotta hunt down newer versions myself. If you can give me a link to the newer voice that'd be great, I'll add it to 3.3. Only got one or two more tweaks to make before I upload it, got sidetracked sorry.

This actually goes for everyone, though. If you know of an inverted version of an app that's better than an invert that I have already added to the installer, definitely bring it up here and I'll look into it. Or any other kind of feature requests that you have.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yeah, I still have trav's old google voice app in there, I haven't seen a newer inverted version yet. Since the inverteds don't update through the play store I gotta hunt down newer versions myself. If you can give me a link to the newer voice that'd be great, I'll add it to 3.3. Only got one or two more tweaks to make before I upload it, got sidetracked sorry.
> 
> This actually goes for everyone, though. If you know of an inverted version of an app that's better than an invert that I have already added to the installer, definitely bring it up here and I'll look into it. Or any other kind of feature requests that you have.


Check justunbeans inverted gv

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunchboxva

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yeah, I still have trav's old google voice app in there, I haven't seen a newer inverted version yet. Since the inverteds don't update through the play store I gotta hunt down newer versions myself. If you can give me a link to the newer voice that'd be great, I'll add it to 3.3. Only got one or two more tweaks to make before I upload it, got sidetracked sorry.
> 
> This actually goes for everyone, though. If you know of an inverted version of an app that's better than an invert that I have already added to the installer, definitely bring it up here and I'll look into it. Or any other kind of feature requests that you have.


Well the one i have is from justunbean... While i know he dosent like to share he abandoned the project a couple days ago and had his forum on xda locked and invited someone else to open another one

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> Well the one i have is from justunbean... While i know he dosent like to share he abandoned the project a couple days ago and had his forum on xda locked and invited someone else to open another one
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


huh interesting. when i was first getting started i reached out to justun like i have so many other devs, and he said no. maybe he's changed his mind now. ill msg him. it won't make it into 3.3, im basically just testing Google Wallet (the new wallet app that came out back in november, i hadn't added it lol) and then it's upload and post. 3.3 will have trav's mms fixed, a new option to install the stock aokp 4.2 mms, travp's inverted keyboard, and the new(ish) wallet. Also I'm trying to get dsp manager from CM 10.1 set up so I can use it on AOKP (and once I do it'll be a feature in the installer) but it hasn't quite worked yet. Pushed the apk to system, installed the libs, but it doesn't seem to be having any effect.

Oh well. Anyway, wallet seems to be working fine. Just gotta upload now and it'll be rolling.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

And it's up. Enjoy.


----------



## lunchboxva

So if 4.1 is no longer being updated... Which apps do we need to avoid from 4.2 if we are still on 4.1

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

lunchboxva said:


> Well the one i have is from justunbean... While i know he dosent like to share he abandoned the project a couple days ago and had his forum on xda locked and invited someone else to open another one
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


he gets his feelings hurt like that quite often. I've seen that thread locked and unlocked many times. It will likely be back. Trav has stuff up on goo, he hasn't updated his thread tho. I'm using several of them now actually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunchboxva

HerbieVersmelz said:


> he gets his feelings hurt like that quite often. I've seen that thread locked and unlocked many times. It will likely be back. Trav has stuff up on goo, he hasn't updated his thread tho. I'm using several of them now actually.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea i know that's how i found this place because i didn't really like his attitude... The funny thing is i followed him on androidspin where he hosts his downloads and he is a completely different person

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> Yea i know that's how i found this place because i didn't really like his attitude... The funny thing is i followed him on androidspin where he hosts his downloads and he is a completely different person
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


It's probably just the XDA atmosphere. They're not as friendly there. lol. Can someone shoot me a link to Trav's files on Goo?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

lunchboxva said:


> So if 4.1 is no longer being updated... Which apps do we need to avoid from 4.2 if we are still on 4.1
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


The 4.1 version of my installer (version 3.2.1) is still almost identical in features to my 4.2 installer (3.3), so you'll be fine with it. However, if you really must use 3.3, then here are some things to avoid.

- Installing Full Gapps
- Installing any of the Gapps labeled as "system apps"
- Installing the MMS apps
- Installing the Inverted Keyboard

None of these features I've listed will work on 4.1


----------



## shaggsdb

On clean wipe and fresh install when I use aroma and install inverted apps I lose my phone icon and connot retrieve it at all. the phone apk is in the system but does not show up.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

shaggsdb said:


> On clean wipe and fresh install when I use aroma and install inverted apps I lose my phone icon and connot retrieve it at all. the phone apk is in the system but does not show up.


Which version of the installer were you using? 3.2.1 or 3.3? Which version of Android is your ROM? 4.1 or 4.2? Is it Touchwiz or AOSP? Which inverteds did you install?


----------



## luv2increase

TenderloinShadow said:


> Which version of the installer were you using? 3.2.1 or 3.3? Which version of Android is your ROM? 4.1 or 4.2? Is it Touchwiz or AOSP? Which inverteds did you install?


Happened to me too. Liquid 3.2.1

Sent from my using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaggsdb

TenderloinShadow said:


> Which version of the installer were you using? 3.2.1 or 3.3? Which version of Android is your ROM? 4.1 or 4.2? Is it Touchwiz or AOSP? Which inverteds did you install?


I am using 3.3 and it happened on 3.2 as well. I am using liquid smooth 3.2.1 which is 4.2 and I used cm10.1 and same thing happened as well. I found out from playing around that the culprit is the inverted contacts.apk. I pulled the contacts.apk from cm10.1 and liquid ROM and they both worked. Also travp has an inverted contacts that worked for me when I pushed to system.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

shaggs, same thing happened to me as well when i flashed 3.3 with liquid...

where are travp's inverts at?


----------



## shaggsdb

masri1987 said:


> shaggs, same thing happened to me as well when i flashed 3.3 with liquid...
> 
> where are travp's inverts at?


The link is in the op. But here it is anyway http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29460-[Inverted]-Inverted-G-Apps-(update-11-18-Play-Store,-Google-+,-Youtube,-Google-Voice,-Google-Music)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

thought there was a newer link or somethin' 
thx


----------



## headcheese

masri1987 said:


> thought there was a newer link or somethin'
> thx


yea i dont think his thread has all the updated apps. i would check bakedrom.com or just download team baked's newest release and pull the inverteds from there.


----------



## shaggsdb

headcheese said:


> yea i dont think his thread has all the updated apps. i would check bakedrom.com or just download team baked's newest release and pull the inverteds from there.


Team baked didnt have the inverted contacts from what I seen


----------



## headcheese

shaggsdb said:


> Team baked didnt have the inverted contacts from what I seen


oh. well it is trav's (team baked) app. that being said i'm not seeing this same issue with contacts as you guys. i install all the system inverted apps except talk. i have done 3 clean flashes of aokp today and flashed ts's 3-3 pack each time.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> oh. well it is trav's (team baked) app. that being said i'm not seeing this same issue with contacts as you guys. i install all the system inverted apps except talk. i have done 3 clean flashes of aokp today and flashed ts's 3-3 pack each time.


yeah it's worked fine for me too, with 3.3 on aokp. maybe it's something with how liquid is interacting with it?


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> yeah it's worked fine for me too, with 3.3 on aokp. maybe it's something with how liquid is interacting with it?


Just flashed mastamoon cm build from today flashed this and phone was gone after choosing inverted people

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

Maybe its the launcher? Try nova launcher and see if it shows up.

i say this because i have seen on 3-3 with nova that the icon for messaging randomly switches from the stock green to the holo blue from the inverted messaging.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

yeah i got nova, and it's not there, not hidden, even before i load my nova backup it's not there.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hmm... ok so in summary, people using CM or CM based ROMs are having this problem, people using AOKP & AOKP based ROMs are not? No time right now, but later tonight I'll try to find time to flash CM and see what the problem is.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

ok finally flashed the latest cm nightly (1/31) and my installer and I definitely see the problem you guys were talking about. Gonna play with some things, see if I can't get to the bottom of what the problem is.

Edit: Ok, I've now determined that the problem is definitely stemming from the Inverted Contacts app. Interesting, I don't understand why that would be having a problem.


----------



## masri1987

Yeah man its weird, even if you manually push the contacts apk from your zip it does that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> Yeah man its weird, even if you manually push the contacts apk from your zip it does that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm now under the impression that CM & AOKP handle contacts differently, which is where the problem is coming from. Still not sure about a solution yet, working on it.

Edit: Justin & TunSD didn't answer the messages I sent them. Since their project is discontinued, would it be rude to just pull the apps? Don't want to offend anybody.


----------



## lunchboxva

TenderloinShadow said:


> I'm now under the impression that CM & AOKP handle contacts differently, which is where the problem is coming from. Still not sure about a solution yet, working on it.
> 
> Edit: Justin & TunSD didn't answer the messages I sent them. Since their project is discontinued, would it be rude to just pull the apps? Don't want to offend anybody.


Sent from my SPH-D710

I don't think it would be rude


----------



## masri1987

i don't think so either, he pretty much said whoever wants to pick it up can


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Alright, so I pulled the CM inverted contacts from Justin's installer, so inverted contacts should work on CM based ROMs now. I just threw this together quickly, please let me know if it works. Also, can someone who has been experiencing the problems with the inverted contacts test out installing the stock contacts? Just curious if a similar problem will exist with that.

Enjoy folks.

Edit: Ok, maybe not. Looks like I did a typo in the updater-script. I'll try to find it and reupload soon.

Edit 2: Ok, 3.3C is up. Please let me know if it works.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Alright, so I pulled the CM inverted contacts from Justin's installer, so inverted contacts should work on CM based ROMs now. I just threw this together quickly, please let me know if it works. Also, can someone who has been experiencing the problems with the inverted contacts test out installing the stock contacts? Just curious if a similar problem will exist with that.
> 
> Enjoy folks.
> 
> Edit: Ok, maybe not. Looks like I did a typo in the updater-script. I'll try to find it and reupload soon.
> 
> Edit 2: Ok, 3.3C is up. Please let me know if it works.


Ty downloading now will report back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXBlacknesSXx

Links are dead

[hide]HAHA...I bet you thought there was gonna be something awesome here, but it's just a regular old signature

GalaxyMOD spilled ink on my MulitiWindows[/hide]


----------



## mapatton82

Can someone create a mirror? The link in the op is pointing to an overloaded Dropbox account.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yep, it seems my dropbox account is overloaded. yay. Anyone who knows how to fix that, I'm all ears. In the meantime, I encourage folks to mirror the files while I work on an alternative.

Edit: Currently working on setting up links using the new Mega Cloud Storage. Hopefully it'll all be right as rain again soon.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yep, it seems my dropbox account is overloaded. yay. Anyone who knows how to fix that, I'm all ears. In the meantime, I encourage folks to mirror the files while I work on an alternative.
> 
> Edit: Currently working on setting up links using the new Mega Cloud Storage. Hopefully it'll all be right as rain again soon.


I'm at work but when I get home, I can mirror

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Alright there we go. Thank you Mega.co. New links are up, they should work.


----------



## trbman

anyone try the latest yet?

EDIT---

i took the plunge. Everything seems to be working great. thanks!


----------



## masri1987

trbman said:


> anyone try the latest yet?
> 
> EDIT---
> 
> i took the plunge. Everything seems to be working great. thanks!


Told ya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Anyone running 3.3C, since it seems that the inverted contacts is working fine, can you try the stock contacts? Just curious if the issue with the missing dialer applies only to inverted contacts.apk or if it even affects the stock one.


----------



## trbman

scratch that. spoke to soon. I have a phone app now but I can't view my contacts' detailed information. I have the inverted People app, but when I tap on any of my contacts for a detailed view it force closes on me. same thing happens when I view contacts through the phone app.


----------



## lunchboxva

What are the instructions for the new 3.3 mirror when I click it it takes me to a generic homepage for mega....no file or download option

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Dafryinpan

I can't get the link to download. It says it finished, then just sits in my download manger as untitled and keeps running. File never shows up.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## lunchboxva

Dafryinpan said:


> I can't get the link to download. It says it finished, then just sits in my download manger as untitled and keeps running. File never shows up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Check to make sure u have enough memory on where ever going to download to

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Dafryinpan

lunchboxva said:


> Check to make sure u have enough memory on where ever going to download to
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


Yes there is enough memory. When it finishes downloading on the page, I just get an error. Now it just gets stuck at 5%. Does anyone have a mirror?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Ok, so it seems there are two issues here. First, anybody running 3.3C and using the inverted contacts on either Liquid or CM, are your contacts working? Is the phone app there? If there are problems, did you choose Cyanogenmod when you ran the installer? If not, go back and make sure that's selected.

Second, has anyone been able to successfully use the Mega links? This dropbox thing is so annoying.


----------



## masri1987

I selected cyanogen and contacts and phone were there.

Btw inverted Google voice is only playing through speaker regardless of your option selected

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dafryinpan

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ok, so it seems there are two issues here. First, anybody running 3.3C and using the inverted contacts on either Liquid or CM, are your contacts working? Is the phone app there? If there are problems, did you choose Cyanogenmod when you ran the installer? If not, go back and make sure that's selected.
> 
> Second, has anyone been able to successfully use the Mega links? This dropbox thing is so annoying.


I tried all day to use mega... Wouldn't work.... You got another link? I need to get my contacts working.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Dafryinpan said:


> I selected cyanogen and contacts and phone were there.
> 
> Btw inverted Google voice is only playing through speaker regardless of your option selected
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hmmm, i do see that. maybe it's because of the app, maybe it's because of the call volume issues that exist on 4.2 ROMs. I don't know. I'll look into it, anyone else with info feel free to throw in your two cents.


----------



## prototype7

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ok, so it seems there are two issues here. First, anybody running 3.3C and using the inverted contacts on either Liquid or CM, are your contacts working? Is the phone app there? If there are problems, did you choose Cyanogenmod when you ran the installer? If not, go back and make sure that's selected.
> 
> Second, has anyone been able to successfully use the Mega links? This dropbox thing is so annoying.


Using inverted contacts on Carbon, I get an FC when I try to select anyone's name. I did choose CM. Also, I found an inverted Google Chrome, but haven't tested it yet: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2072321


----------



## TenderloinShadow

prototype7 said:


> Using inverted contacts on Carbon, I get an FC when I try to select anyone's name. I did choose CM. Also, I found an inverted Google Chrome, but haven't tested it yet: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2072321


Is carbon the name of your ROM? I'm not familiar with it. If selected CM doesn't work, try reinstalling the inverted contacts selecting AOKP. See if that helps.


----------



## Dafryinpan

TenderloinShadow said:


> Is carbon the name of your ROM? I'm not familiar with it. If selected CM doesn't work, try reinstalling the inverted contacts selecting AOKP. See if that helps.


I'm on carbon too. If I install with AOKP as my choice my phone app is gone, but my contacts wit work. If I install with CM chosen my contacts don't work but my phone app does.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987

i installed carbon and chose cayonogen as my base and contacts pull up for me, but contact details force close when i try to pull em up, dialer is here.
when i chose AOKP base, dialer was gone, contacts work fine though

tenderloin carbon is on XDA


----------



## trbman

masri1987 said:


> I selected cyanogen and contacts and phone were there.
> 
> Btw inverted Google voice is only playing through speaker regardless of your option selected
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


this is a known issue. don't think it's related to this pack. I cleared data and reinstalled Voice from the play store and it still played through the speaker. also kept happening after a fresh install after wiping for a new ROM.

sent from my GS3


----------



## TenderloinShadow

trbman said:


> this is a known issue. don't think it's related to this pack. I cleared data and reinstalled Voice from the play store and it still played through the speaker. also kept happening after a fresh install after wiping for a new ROM.
> 
> sent from my GS3


Well that's good to know. I'm probably not going to be able to produce a new version of this pack for another week or two, my laptop broke and im waiting on a new one. Can someone do me a favor and just flash this on one of the ROMs where the problem has been happening, without installing the inverted contacts. Like, install all the other inverteds, but not People. That way it can be clear that the problem is the inverted contacts.

Honestly, I'm expecting that the problem is the inverted contacts app. It seems that different ROMs have something different about their contacts app under the hood, which leads to these incompatibilities. I'm gonna keep looking into it on my end, anybody who figures anything out drop me a line.

Edit: Also, one more request. We seem to be dealing with a range of issues on different ROMs. Can EVERYONE chime in one what ROM you're using, and whether or not the inverted contacts has caused you grief. Gotta try and narrow down the problem so we can find a solution.


----------



## trbman

TenderloinShadow said:


> Well that's good to know. I'm probably not going to be able to produce a new version of this pack for another week or two, my laptop broke and im waiting on a new one. Can someone do me a favor and just flash this on one of the ROMs where the problem has been happening, without installing the inverted contacts. Like, install all the other inverteds, but not People. That way it can be clear that the problem is the inverted contacts.
> 
> Honestly, I'm expecting that the problem is the inverted contacts app. It seems that different ROMs have something different about their contacts app under the hood, which leads to these incompatibilities. I'm gonna keep looking into it on my end, anybody who figures anything out drop me a line.
> 
> Edit: Also, one more request. We seem to be dealing with a range of issues on different ROMs. Can EVERYONE chime in one what ROM you're using, and whether or not the inverted contacts has caused you grief. Gotta try and narrow down the problem so we can find a solution.


ill see what I can do tonight. I have a bunch of school stuff to take care of. when I install the apps, should I do a fresh install with a new ROM? or can I dirty flash over my existing Gapps (stock) on my existing ROM?

sent from my GS3


----------



## TenderloinShadow

trbman said:


> ill see what I can do tonight. I have a bunch of school stuff to take care of. when I install the apps, should I do a fresh install with a new ROM? or can I dirty flash over my existing Gapps (stock) on my existing ROM?
> 
> sent from my GS3


clean flash would be best. just nandroid so you can restore easily.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Hey if anybody wants a inverted contacts for CM10.1 I uploaded it to my dropbox for ya! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vr90i8l71q56gke/pJonhIkiNM/Contacts.apk

This one shouldn't delete your phone.apk! I also got this one to work on carbon ROM and the 4.2 pacman and paranoid ROM too! Enjoy!

Sent from my 160GB Galaxy Slll using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

harosxcomp170 said:


> Hey if anybody wants a inverted contacts for CM10.1 I uploaded it to my dropbox for ya! https://www.dropbox....NM/Contacts.apk
> 
> This one shouldn't delete your phone.apk! I also got this one to work on carbon ROM and the 4.2 pacman and paranoid ROM too! Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my 160GB Galaxy Slll using Tapatalk 2


awesome dude. Can people confirm if this fixes your problems? If it does, I hope you don't mind if I put this app in the installer haro.


----------



## headcheese

TenderloinShadow said:


> awesome dude. Can people confirm if this fixes your problems? If it does, I hope you don't mind if I put this app in the installer haro.


it works... kind of. something must have changed in aokp's source recently. i have been using your first release of 3.3 with no issues. however yesterday and today i did builds and experienced the problem with the phone icon disappearing.

i then installed the contacts apk haro posted and everything was fine, until a reboot. then its gone again. finally got it to stick by pulling the stock contacts apk from my rom zip, putting it in system/app, setting permissions to rw-r-r, and rebooting. but now i dont have the call settings.

just a guess but maybe these merges have something to do with it and are clashing with these older contacts/phone inverteds
http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/5313/
http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/5402/

I suppose i should try 3.3C and see what happens


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> it works... kind of. something must have changed in aokp's source recently. i have been using your first release of 3.3 with no issues. however yesterday and today i did builds and experienced the problem with the phone icon disappearing.
> 
> i then installed the contacts apk haro posted and everything was fine, until a reboot. then its gone again. finally got it to stick by pulling the stock contacts apk from my rom zip, putting it in system/app, setting permissions to rw-r-r, and rebooting. but now i dont have the call settings.
> 
> just a guess but maybe these merges have something to do with it and are clashing with these older contacts/phone inverteds
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/5313/
> http://gerrit.sudose...s.com/#/c/5402/
> 
> I suppose i should try 3.3C and see what happens


3.3C should work fine with the latest AOKP builds, so long as you select AOKP when it prompts you to. Haro's contacts.apk isn't meant for AOKP, it's meant to help people having issues with CM based ROMs.


----------



## harosxcomp170

TenderloinShadow said:


> 3.3C should work fine with the latest AOKP builds, so long as you select AOKP when it prompts you to. Haro's contacts.apk isn't meant for AOKP, it's meant to help people having issues with CM based ROMs.


Yea I don't care if you put it in your zip! I'm glad you did! I just picked it from another build, but I'm glad it works! Thanks for the Pack Tenderloin, sometimes ill unzip it and change some of the free apps to my purchased ones or updated ones for myself only though. Its good to have when your flashing new builds everyday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

harosxcomp170 said:


> Yea I don't care if you put it in your zip! I'm glad you did! I just picked it from another build, but I'm glad it works! Thanks for the Pack Tenderloin, sometimes ill unzip it and change some of the free apps to my purchased ones or updated ones for myself only though. Its good to have when your flashing new builds everyday!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I know. That's why I made it. Trying to keep things simple for everyone.

Edit: Folks, 3.3D is currently uploading. It has haro's contacts.apk in it. Hopefully this should fix our issue once and for all.

Oh, and before people start asking me about the new Google Now, you show me a link to it inverted, and I'll add it to the installer.


----------



## masri1987

Thanks tenderloin for your persistence, as for Google now we are talking the updated one with all the new features? It's no biggy. Once the dust settles on 4.2.2 I'm sure there will be updates to the inversions across the board

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

Tenderloin you seen this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138156

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> Tenderloin you seen this? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2138156
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just saw it. Impressive. It's not aroma, but I PM'd him. Hopefully he'll be willing to merge his apps in with this.

Oh, and I'm updating the OP now with the new 3.3D link. Should be available within a few minutes of this post. Enjoy.

Edit. 3.3D is up. Looks like that link Masri, the guy was using Rujelus's apps. I've been checking into it, and he's got a bunch of new inverts on there. I'm gonna check them out more thoroughly. 3.4 may end up rolling out sooner rather than later.

Edit 2: Yeah, expect a major update to the inverts in 3.4


----------



## masri1987

Music to my ears, will be waiting for 3.4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

Tenderloin, been meaning to ask, but why does your package change build.prop to galaxy Nexus and aokp? Even if I just flash the inverted keyboard it does this. Also changes android version from 4.2.2 (running liquid) to 4.2.1. Attached screenshot










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> Tenderloin, been meaning to ask, but why does your package change build.prop to galaxy Nexus and aokp? Even if I just flash the inverted keyboard it does this. Also changes android version from 4.2.2 (running liquid) to 4.2.1. Attached screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's for Google Wallet. Wallet is blocked in the play store by Verizon, so when you install Google Wallet with my installer it edits your build.prop to make your device think it's an international Galaxy Nexus.

as for why it says AOKP, that's probably an unintended consequence of the modified build prop. Basically I pulled the build.prop from the build of AOKP that I was running at the time and modified the device name. It probably still has that ROM's name in it. If someone knows a better way to edit the build.prop with the installer, I'm all ears.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Hey Tenderloin I just thought of a brilliant idea! For your 3.4 4.2 package you should add the LockClock.apk that you can change the colors to. I have this one I picked out of an AOKP ROM I'll upload it to dropbox for ya. The only bad thing is I can't get it to work right on CM based ROMs like Liquid or Paranoid? Maybe you or someone else with more experience can get it to work with CM based ROMs? But here's the link to the 4.2 AOKP one!

http://db.tt/kYnj2qWa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Davidtb12

Hey Tenderloin,

Just wanted to see if this was a known issue. As we all know the phone shortcut would disappear when using contacts in 4.2.1 so i downloaded 3.3D and that worked wonderfully and left phone intact, but I do the same sequence with BMC's unofficial 4.2.2 and contacts disappear again. I made sure to choose AOKP and everything but it still vanishes, any idea why? maybe im doing something wrong because I didnt think 4.2.2 changed a lot, just a more refined 4.2x


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Davidtb12 said:


> Hey Tenderloin,
> 
> Just wanted to see if this was a known issue. As we all know the phone shortcut would disappear when using contacts in 4.2.1 so i downloaded 3.3D and that worked wonderfully and left phone intact, but I do the same sequence with BMC's unofficial 4.2.2 and contacts disappear again. I made sure to choose AOKP and everything but it still vanishes, any idea why? maybe im doing something wrong because I didnt think 4.2.2 changed a lot, just a more refined 4.2x


I can't vouch for 4.2.2. Haven't flashed it yet. However there were a bunch of under the hood changes for 4.2.2, so who knows. At the moment I'm trying to find time to sit down and update the available inverts w all the cool new stuff being suggested here. Keep reporting the contacts issues people we may need to fix it again for 4.2.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

OK just installed 4.2 and were clearly having more issues with the contacts on all ROMs. If you're going to use this pack on 4.2.2 do not install the inverted people app. I'm gonna keep working on it from my end. In the meantime a great option is ex dialer in the play store. I think its free but I can't remember. I like it because it has the dialer and contacts connected, so you can switch from one to the other without leaving the app. It also has themes so you can make it blacked out like all the inverts.


----------



## bornx

I had trouble with AOKP contacts on 4.2 ROMs. I haven't used TS CrackFlasher in a while, but every time I ever used AOKP contacts in JTB's aroma the phone would disappear. Then when I tried using CM contacts, it didn't.

Has anyone who is having this issue tried re-doing it using CM contacts? I know it's not a solution, but it's a solid workaround.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Hey Tenderloin you owe me! Here's inverted contacts for 4.2.2 builds I uploaded on my dropbox for ya!

http://db.tt/0iwADy4O

Sent from my Galaxy Slll using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

And bboy has new inverted gapps up including Google now.

I smell 3.4 is coming

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Guys, I want to thank you so much for all your support. In the interest of full disclosure, I want to announce that I just got a new job that's dominating a lot of my time. I will do my best to get a new update together as soon as I can, but I don't have the kind of time that I used to. Hopefully I can get 3.4 out this weekend, but just know I'm still thinking of you folks.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Sorry, didn't get it out this weekend. Been crazy busy with the new job. Don't worry tho, I'm going to try and find time to update you guys somehow. There's a ton of new inverts out there, and I want to get it all into the pack.

Thanks so much for your patience. Still thinking of you guys.

Also, check out my latest thread question in the general section to see what my latest good idea is for crackflashing  Hopefully someone can answer that question, because it would be a great feature to add


----------



## masri1987

Let us know if there is anything you need from us. Such as finding inverts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Inverted Chrome. I could've sworn I saw it somewhere in one of the links someone posted, but I can't remember which one. If someone could help me with that it'd be great. I'm hoping to get a quick 3.4 out tonight, with all the inverteds updated.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

and there we go. finally squeezed in the update. here's the thing guys, this is not going to be thoroughly tested. or tested at all really. in fact, i think we will all be lucky if i get it uploaded before i fall asleep (if i don't i will post tomorrow morning).

so could someone please volunteer to just do a thorough test. mainly in the new inverted section, just make sure everything works. thanks folks, and by tomorrow at the latest you'll all be enjoying 3.4


----------



## masri1987

here's inverted chrome https://dl.dropbox.com/u/16649770/Chrome_18.0.1025469.apk


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> here's inverted chrome https://dl.dropbox.c...8.0.1025469.apk


awesome. probably means 3.4 will hold off until tonight when I have a chance to add inverted chrome in. All inverts are updated, and I removed the stock gapps to shrink down the size a little.

Edit: It will definitely be finished tonight when I get home from work, but depending on how long it takes to upload I may fall asleep before it's done. Guaranteed, though, tomorrow at the latest will see the arrival of 3.4.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Alright folks, at long last here it is. I've done just enough testing to confirm that it will flash, but I haven't had time to do anything more extensive. If someone could just go through it and make sure all the apps in the inverted section are working, I'd really appreciate it.

Also start reporting in about the contacts issue. I'm using Haro's apk, so hopefully it'll work.


----------



## sageDieu

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


starting the download now, will flash and report back if I have any glaring issues. thanks for the update!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu

sageDieu said:


> starting the download now, will flash and report back if I have any glaring issues. thanks for the update!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


all is well as far as I can see. the chrome invert isn't very good, I personally won't be using it. the phone app is back now running AOKP build 4, it previously wasn't showing up with TS 3.3. all the other inverts are working great here.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> all is well as far as I can see. the chrome invert isn't very good, I personally won't be using it. the phone app is back now running AOKP build 4, it previously wasn't showing up with TS 3.3. all the other inverts are working great here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I'll agree with you about the chrome one. Hopefully a better version will come out soon. Glad everythings working. Enjoy folks.


----------



## bornx

This is really strange, the first time I installed the inverted Chrome it was completely black, the tabs were black with a white outline, and the text was white on black. It was extremely sweet. All of a sudden (all I did was change ROMs), Chrome has grey tabs with white-on-white text in the URL bar. It was awesome at first, but kinda useless if I can't see what I'm typing.


----------



## sageDieu

TS do you do inverts on your own? Like, say I have a request for a custom gmail with dark action bar and regular white main page, since my theme of choice does white on white text with the invert, do I need to ask like bboy or justun or someone?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Hey Tenderloin I posted up a customizable chronus widget like a week ago. I think I got it working for any 4.2.2 ROM that came with the lockclock.apk under system>apps. This is pretty much the same chronus widget but it has more weather icon settings and you can also change all the colors on the clock, weather, and calendar too. I figured I'd put it back up on my dropbox for ya. If your interested in adding it to the next Crackflasher for an option I think a lot of people would like it too. Thanks bud!

http://db.tt/kYnj2qWa

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> Hey Tenderloin I posted up a customizable chronus widget like a week ago. I think I got it working for any 4.2.2 ROM that came with the lockclock.apk under system>apps. This is pretty much the same chronus widget but it has more weather icon settings and you can also change all the colors on the clock, weather, and calendar too. I figured I'd put it back up on my dropbox for ya. If your interested in adding it to the next Crackflasher for an option I think a lot of people would like it too. Thanks bud!
> 
> http://db.tt/kYnj2qWa
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


awesome. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey very important question for my users: does anyone actually use the launchers/root tools sections of this installer? I'm looking for ways to shrink the file size going forward, and I think I may start removing anything that's available in the Play Store. Looking for feedback on this, making decisions on streamlining the interface for the next version.


----------



## headcheese

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey very important question for my users: does anyone actually use the launchers/root tools sections of this installer? I'm looking for ways to shrink the file size going forward, and I think I may start removing anything that's available in the Play Store. Looking for feedback on this, making decisions on streamlining the interface for the next version.


not really. i wouldnt miss them. i vote for keeping titanium backup in there though.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> not really. i wouldnt miss them. i vote for keeping titanium backup in there though.


Yeah I figured feedback would be like that.

Anyway folks, keep chiming in on the launchers and root tools, to keep them or not to keep them. Also, I'm opening the door to new feature requests. I'm planning a major re-working of the user interface, along with a few other new goodies, for the next update. Anyone who has something they'd like to see included (Haro, I love your modded chronus, it's already slated to be in there), now is the time to speak up.

This new one may take some time because of my more constrained schedule, but it will be worth it. This installer will take on a whole new life with the next update.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Nice! Yea Ti and maybe a root browser are necessary too bad you can't add root explorer def my favorite file browser! Yea I kinda like the way your thinking. You want like some more framework mods that you can add to the ROM? Instead of apps you can just purchase from the market. If I can think of anything I'll let ya know!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx

I agree, the only Root Tools app I use is TiBu. Also, the non-inverted apps and launchers aren't really necessary IMO, that's kinda what TiBu is for.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

harosxcomp170 said:


> Nice! Yea Ti and maybe a root browser are necessary too bad you can't add root explorer def my favorite file browser! Yea I kinda like the way your thinking. You want like some more framework mods that you can add to the ROM? Instead of apps you can just purchase from the market. If I can think of anything I'll let ya know!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Framework mods would definitely be appreciated. A lot of those root apps and whatnot were thrown in very early on when I didn't have a lot of other ideas. In the next update I'm finally going to get rid of them. Probably Titanium, Terminal Emulator, and a file explorer (I'm a huge fan of FX right now, the free version). The rest will be gone.

Any other mods people would like to see included? No such thing as a bad suggestion.


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey very important question for my users: does anyone actually use the launchers/root tools sections of this installer? I'm looking for ways to shrink the file size going forward, and I think I may start removing anything that's available in the Play Store. Looking for feedback on this, making decisions on streamlining the interface for the next version.


Doesn't bother me if you remove that,

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trbman

I won't miss any root tools. just keep TiBu

sent from my GS3


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah, ok, so root and launcher stuff is going away. Also, expect major changes. While I may drop a 3.5 in the meantime to try and keep up with inverted updates (B-boy seems to be on fire lately), 4.0 is definitely in the works.


----------



## sageDieu

Cool. I noticed at least Google Now has an update in the play store with 3.4 inverted installed.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> Cool. I noticed at least Google Now has an update in the play store with 3.4 inverted installed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Yeah bboy just put out the new Google now and a few other updated inverteds recently. I'll try to get 3.5 out soon. 4.0 will take a little more work but I'm moving towards it. I know what I want for 4.0 but I haven't totally decided how I'm going to get there, if that makes any sense

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey you guys are slipping big time. I'm putting 3.5 together right now, should be up later tonight, and I just noticed that I totally botched the Inverted MIUI Music app. lol

Anyway, it'll be up later. Just an update with new inverteds. This will also probably be the last 3.x update. If this one thing I'm testing tonight works the way that I hope it does, then 4.0 is officially under construction starting tomorrow.

Edit: It's alive!!! Muahaha. Big new addition for 4.0, something I've been wanting to get to for a while, but haven't had the time to really dedicate to it. Honestly, it wasn't hard, just needed to find the right file. Now, some of you might be asking what this is? Well, you'll just have to wait 

Edit 2: 3.5 is done. Re-writing OP and uploading now. Should be available in another hour ish.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

tada!!! my computer uploaded surprisingly fast tonight. It's live folks.


----------



## harosxcomp170

TenderloinShadow said:


> Anyway folks, keep chiming in on the launchers and root tools, to keep them or not to keep them. Also, I'm opening the door to new feature requests. I'm planning a major re-working of the user interface, along with a few other new goodies, for the next update. Anyone who has something they'd like to see included (Haro, I love your modded chronus, it's already slated to be in there), now is the time to speak up.


Oh man you forgot my clock! :-(

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

harosxcomp170 said:


> Oh man you forgot my clock! :-(
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


coming in 4.0


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey, I know someone already brought this up, but if anyone is aware of other inverted framework mods and things like that, please post them here. Just made my first leap forward in putting together 4.0 today. Rebuilding the whole installer from the ground up. If you guys find anything good to use, please let me know and I'll add it in.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Wow you guys are really slipping. No one here seems to have caught that I totally butchered the Google Wallet part of the installer in 3.5. lol. Expect a quick 3.6 update later today with that fixed. Unless I can score a copy of the new Wallet apk, tho, it'll still be the old one from 2012, and will have to be updated before it can be used.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Fixed.


----------



## sageDieu

I'm on d2usc so I just install it from the market









Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> I'm on d2usc so I just install it from the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Yeah sure keep bragging. lol


----------



## masri1987

Installed on liquid smooth latest rc2,

Everything is working!

On bboys xda thread, he speaks of having a inverted maps, but I wasn't able to find it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tedescop

Link not working?

Nevermind


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah B-Boy mentioned to me that he's almost done with that one, but it doesn't seem he's posted it yet.


----------



## sageDieu

Found this while looking for some other inverts, this guy has a good looking inverted Chrome as well as some other apps. Might be worth asking if you can use the ones you might not have

http://www.rujelus22.com/evo/downloads.php


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey just discovered another weird bug in my own pack. Voice commands in Google Now aren't working for me with 3.6. Anyone else having trouble? Voice recognition works everywhere else, just not with Google Now. Thanks.


----------



## sageDieu

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey just discovered another weird bug in my own pack. Voice commands in Google Now aren't working for me with 3.6. Anyone else having trouble? Voice recognition works everywhere else, just not with Google Now. Thanks.


I'm using 3.5 which I assume is the same aside from the wallet fix, and my Google now voice is not working either.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

sageDieu said:


> I'm using 3.5 which I assume is the same aside from the wallet fix, and my Google now voice is not working either.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I wonder if B-Boy's app has a glitch in it. I'm going to keep investigating. Thanks for the feedback.

Edit: B-Boy says he's aware of it, there may already be a fix done. As soon as I have it I'll post a 3.7. I may run out of 3.x numbers before I get 4.0 out at this rate. lol


----------



## emoon91

does anyone have the earlier versions of the gapps where the gmail is black and white texts? I honestly don't like the blue texts. Can anyone be kind enough to upload the zip file? or at least send me the gmail apks?


----------



## masri1987

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah sorry folks, I've been super swamped lately. I do intend to roll out a new update, but the new job is totally insane. It will come, no timeframe tho.


----------



## masri1987

Thanks tenderloin, do what ya gotta do

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah, I feel bad but I haven't had any time to work on it in at least two weeks. Hoping to make more progress sometime soon, but we'll see how things go. By the time I get home I'm so exhausted I can't focus on anything else.


----------



## eXPilce

It's best to rest, then the rest can have the Best. 
You pack is awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## TenderloinShadow

eXPilce said:


> It's best to rest, then the rest can have the Best.
> You pack is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


Thanks for the love. Hoping to get you guys some love soon. I have some time this week, trying to get some work done. I'm hoping to at least have the new interface done this week. If I can at least get that done I'll be happy.

Edit: Ok, definitely lowering the bar, at least for tonight. What the hell did I do to this thing the last time I worked on it, I must've been drinking because this code is filled with more typos than I would think possible. Son of a [email protected] weeding these out is annoying. lol

Edit2: Got it to boot... and damnit! WTF is wrong now?

Edit3: Yay! Ok, ranting done, the installer actually runs again, so now I can go back to actually working on expanding its feature list. I'm hoping to have something to you guys by next week, but with the way my job is I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hey just reaching out to everyone. 4.0 is moving along, but I've been having an issue that I wanna bounce off people. I'm using Travp's MMS (I'm sure many of you are too) on AOKP Build 5, and I'm having crazy lag when typing messages. It happens most often right after receiving a text, it's incredibly aggravating. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Davidtb12

I am using his MMS too, and I didnt really notice it too much, but now that you mention it I have noticed lag when typing (though not extremely often). If it helps I am currently on build 5 with the 3-20 KT kernel. Can't wait for 4.0. All prior versions have been great!


----------



## headcheese

TenderloinShadow said:


> hey just reaching out to everyone. 4.0 is moving along, but I've been having an issue that I wanna bounce off people. I'm using Travp's MMS (I'm sure many of you are too) on AOKP Build 5, and I'm having crazy lag when typing messages. It happens most often right after receiving a text, it's incredibly aggravating. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Haven't noticed it. Using Lean kernel.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah seems to be a random glitch. 4.0 is moving slowly, hit a snag that I haven't figured out how to fix. May put out a 3.7 soon with updated inverteds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yeah seems to be a random glitch. 4.0 is moving slowly, hit a snag that I haven't figured out how to fix. May put out a 3.7 soon with updated inverteds
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987

TenderloinShadow said:


> Yeah seems to be a random glitch. 4.0 is moving slowly, hit a snag that I haven't figured out how to fix. May put out a 3.7 soon with updated inverteds
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd take 3.7 lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> I'd take 3.7 lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


3.7 is being skipped. the new installer (not so much 4.0 as a totally new design) is all but ready at this point. Just testing and tweaking it.

Edit: Probably still not going to be released until the end of the week, but it's just about there.


----------



## masri1987

New inverted market is legit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

masri1987 said:


> New inverted market is legit
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


ooo gonna have to look into that. link please?

Edit: Nm, found it. I'll put it in the new version. Still hoping for a release by the end of this week.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Bump


----------



## eXPilce

Thanks for the work on the new pack. Will be installing soon!!!

From GalS3xy-i535 via Tapatalk²


----------



## headcheese

4.0 is really nice! thank you.


----------



## masri1987

Boom shaka laka

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

Does this have the new play store inverted??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

kingdroid said:


> Does this have the new play store inverted??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


yes


----------



## Davidtb12

Oh man I've been waiting for this for a while.... Love it, the new interface and options are awesome, great work tenderloin!


----------



## Dafryinpan

Lost my phone app on liquid smooth.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

Which of the two dls should I dl??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx

Either one, maybe both. Read the OP and make a decision. They're different packages.

<«- Look.Around.You -»>


----------



## masri1987

Dafryinpan said:


> Lost my phone app on liquid smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


i did too, so i went back and chose not to invert people app.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

oh god are we having problems with disappearing phone apps again? god I hate that bug. Alright folks, anyone having problems, tell me along with what ROM you're running.

Knowing what ROMs are having problems is key. In the past it was CM vs AOKP based ROMs, and if it's the same issue I can work on trying to fix this.


----------



## srs731

Dafryinpan said:


> Lost my phone app on liquid smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


x2 on liquid.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornx

TenderloinShadow said:


> oh god are we having problems with disappearing phone apps again? god I hate that bug. Alright folks, anyone having problems, tell me along with what ROM you're running.
> 
> Knowing what ROMs are having problems is key. In the past it was CM vs AOKP based ROMs, and if it's the same issue I can work on trying to fix this.


Why don't you just use the BB8 Contacts/Dialer instead of a 3rd party theme? That's what I push into every ROM, along with Email, then add inverted gapps and the lights go out!

<«- Look.Around.You -»>


----------



## TenderloinShadow

bornx said:


> Why don't you just use the BB8 Contacts/Dialer instead of a 3rd party theme? That's what I push into every ROM, along with Email, then add inverted gapps and the lights go out!
> 
> <«- Look.Around.You -»>


BB8 Contacts & Dialer will work on all ROMs? I'll try and test that today, see if it makes a difference. If it does, I'll post an update.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Ok BB8 Contacts & Dialer fixes the problem for CM Based ROMS but ruins AOKP. I'm working on a solution here for everything it's just taking some time.


----------



## bornx

It has worked fine for me on all ROMs I've tried, including mashups like PAC Man, RootBox, and JellyBam. I have never tried it on straight AOKP though, just ones that borrow parts from AOKP. Thanks for lookin into it, good luck getting it worked out!


----------



## masri1987

bump


----------



## shadumdum

Is there a spot that shows what all the different styles look like (b-boy blacked out vs. xparent), and how the other ones will look?

Also, are these the most currently updated versions? What if the application has an update, will it remain blacked out?


----------



## bornx

shadumdum said:


> Is there a spot that shows what all the different styles look like (b-boy blacked out vs. xparent), and how the other ones will look?
> 
> Also, are these the most currently updated versions? What if the application has an update, will it remain blacked out?


Look at the date the op was updated, that's how recent the apps are.

When using inverts you often sacrifice having updates right as they come out.

The applications probably won't update since they're not official. But if it does it will no longer be blacked out.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Yeah sorry been super busy lately. Keep meaning to update things but never seem to have the time. I promise I'll try to get an update out soon.

And no, apps will not update normally, these have all been signed by their developers and won't be recognized by the Play Store.

As far as how the apps look, you can just try them out. The installer is designed to swap out any of the apps it installs. So if you install Blacked Out, you can install the Xparent version and it will overwrite it.


----------



## masri1987

Patiently waiting!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

OK so the good news is the update is done. The bad news is I had to leave for a work trip before it finished uploading. I should have it up tomorro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese

TenderloinShadow said:


> OK so the good news is the update is done. The bad news is I had to leave for a work trip before it finished uploading. I should have it up tomorro
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You check out the new dark ui yet? Just curious if some of these apps won't be necessary or how dark ui works.

Since you're putting out 4.1 I will update my ROM today or tomorrow and compare dark ui vs inverts.


----------



## masri1987

headcheese said:


> You check out the new dark ui yet? Just curious if some of these apps won't be necessary or how dark ui works.
> 
> Since you're putting out 4.1 I will update my ROM today or tomorrow and compare dark ui vs inverts.


What's your rom

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> You check out the new dark ui yet? Just curious if some of these apps won't be necessary or how dark ui works.
> 
> Since you're putting out 4.1 I will update my ROM today or tomorrow and compare dark ui vs inverts.


I checked it out but haven't used it w my pack yet so I don't know how it'll interact. Dark UI has its limits it only themes a few apps like people and MMS. Let me know if there are any weird interactuojs.

And his ROM is AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316

Does the mod pack work for TouchWiz?
I noticed in the installer terms it said I understand this is only for aosp 4.2.2 
I want to install the Google wallet and GPS patch but wanted to make sure it works for TouchWiz

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Droidx316 said:


> Does the mod pack work for TouchWiz?
> I noticed in the installer terms it said I understand this is only for aosp 4.2.2
> I want to install the Google wallet and GPS patch but wanted to make sure it works for TouchWiz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Google Wallet and GPS patches I'm almost certain won't work on Touchwiz, but I may be wrong. Neither should end up causing any damage to your phone that a factory reset won't fix, so try it out and let me know.

Also, currently working to bring the updated inverted app installer up for you guys. Barring any more last minute complications it should be up within the next few minutes.

Edit: And it's up folks. Added inverted Spotify. Haven't had time to test this yet, I've been really busy, so please report all bugs and I'll probably be able to get them fixed this weekend.


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Google Wallet and GPS patches I'm almost certain won't work on Touchwiz, but I may be wrong. Neither should end up causing any damage to your phone that a factory reset won't fix, so try it out and let me know.
> 
> Also, currently working to bring the updated inverted app installer up for you guys. Barring any more last minute complications it should be up within the next few minutes.
> 
> Edit: And it's up folks. Added inverted Spotify. Haven't had time to test this yet, I've been really busy, so please report all bugs and I'll probably be able to get them fixed this weekend.


I'm attempting to DL but all it does is take me to the mega web site and asks for my login

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese

kingdroid said:


> I'm attempting to DL but all it does is take me to the mega web site and asks for my login
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


download didn't work on my phone but worked fine on PC.

inverted spotify! sweet. thanks again TS


----------



## kingdroid

headcheese said:


> download didn't work on my phone but worked fine on PC.
> 
> inverted spotify! sweet. thanks again TS


 is there a work ard cuz I dnt have access to lappy right now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Can anyone who's been able to download it post a mirror for those having trouble?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

TenderloinShadow said:


> Can anyone who's been able to download it post a mirror for those having trouble?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


here you go bro.. http://db.tt/8iuKfZim

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

kingdroid said:


> here you go bro.. http://db.tt/8iuKfZim
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


awesome thanks. I just got accepted as a developer for Android File Host, so I'll be uploading everything to there and have those links posted soon.

Edit: Ok, I uploaded the file but can't figure out how to share it. Can anyone who knows the site tell me what I'm missing? I'm sure it's incredibly stupid and simple, but those are usually the things I overlook haha.


----------



## headcheese

I am having fc on incoming calls and Google now. With dark aokp on or off.

Clean flash. Might have something to do with my titanium restores I guess. Haven't really troubleshooted it yet. Anyone else seeing issues with newest aokp and TS's app pack?


----------



## masri1987

No problems here

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese

masri1987 said:


> No problems here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


OK. I will try a reflash then I guess.


----------



## headcheese

http://www.designrifts.com/teamblackedoutapp/#


----------



## TenderloinShadow

headcheese said:


> http://www.designrif...blackedoutapp/#


sweet. already been chatting w some of these guys in the past. ill make sure i have permission to use anything they make in the future. apparently lots of new google app updates right now. ill try to keep the installer up to date.

Edit: holy crap, so many new inverts there. I have no time to work on an update for at least a few more days, but I'll try to crank one out next week.


----------



## quantumroot

headcheese said:


> I am having fc on incoming calls and Google now. With dark aokp on or off.
> 
> Clean flash. Might have something to do with my titanium restores I guess. Haven't really troubleshooted it yet. Anyone else seeing issues with newest aokp and TS's app pack?


I had this, with both 5/18 and 5/24 AOKP nightlies with the dark contacts and dark google now. Clean flash, happened even without TiBu restores for me. Reverted to stock for both apks and everything is solid. I took a quick peek at the logcat, and found this for the calling fc:

E/ActivityThread( 3566): android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #207: Error inflating class com.android.internal.widget.multiwaveview.GlowPadView

I've got the logcat if anyone needs it.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

quantumroot said:


> I had this, with both 5/18 and 5/24 AOKP nightlies with the dark contacts and dark google now. Clean flash, happened even without TiBu restores for me. Reverted to stock for both apks and everything is solid. I took a quick peek at the logcat, and found this for the calling fc:
> 
> E/ActivityThread( 3566): android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #207: Error inflating class com.android.internal.widget.multiwaveview.GlowPadView
> 
> I've got the logcat if anyone needs it.


im still running the 4/26 build because without aokp backup ive been less eager to upgrade and have to manually restore all my settings. still, going to upgrade soon, so then ill see what happens on my end.


----------



## headcheese

quantumroot said:


> I had this, with both 5/18 and 5/24 AOKP nightlies with the dark contacts and dark google now. Clean flash, happened even without TiBu restores for me. Reverted to stock for both apks and everything is solid. I took a quick peek at the logcat, and found this for the calling fc:
> 
> E/ActivityThread( 3566): android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #207: Error inflating class com.android.internal.widget.multiwaveview.GlowPadView
> 
> I've got the logcat if anyone needs it.


Update Google now to the one in the link I posted earlier. That fixes it. As for contacts just run stock with dark aokp on. Its the same ad inverted contacts as far as I can tell.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Ok got bad news and good news. The bad news is that despite staying up half the night working on it, a new update will not be available today. The good news is that the new update is about 95% done. Hopefully by tomorrow or Thursday it will be finished and ready for you guys.

Btw, go to the link one page back and look at ALL the Team Blackout apps. ALL of those will be in the new pack 

Edit: for any lucky folks reading this thread right now, expect a real treat called 5.0 in the next few hours,


----------



## TenderloinShadow

5.0 is live folks, full of Team Blackout goodness. Only Blacked Out apps are there, not Xparent ones, because they're not done with their work on the new line of Xparent ones. Once that happens the pack will be updated to include them.


----------



## shadumdum

TenderloinShadow said:


> 5.0 is live folks, full of Team Blackout goodness. Only Blacked Out apps are there, not Xparent ones, because they're not done with their work on the new line of Xparent ones. Once that happens the pack will be updated to include them.


Where can I find this download? Is it on the OP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TenderloinShadow

shadumdum said:


> Where can I find this download? Is it on the OP?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


yes towards the bottom


----------



## TenderloinShadow

hey is anyone having google now FCs with the new 5.0 pack?


----------



## TenderloinShadow

alright, thanks to headcheese, we found the culprit for Google Now force closes. A 6/5 build of the pack has been posted, it has this issue completely resolved.


----------



## hkjr

Any mirror for the *SGS3 Mod Pack?*


----------



## headcheese

hkjr said:


> Any mirror for the *SGS3 Mod Pack?*


here you go: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45076077/TS-Aroma-SGS3.zip


----------



## masri1987

Bump

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. So sorry that I've been awol so long. My job has been totally dominating my time and leaving no room for this installer. However, I haven't forgotten you, and in honor of 4.3's release, I'm preparing a full update to the inverts. It will probably be up either really late tonight or tomorrow night. Thank you guys so much for your patience, and very soon you'll have your hands on an installer with all 50 Team Blackout Apps.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

And it's live. Sorry about the long delay. It's difficult, my day job is very demanding. Still, hope people enjoy.


----------



## masri1987

Looks good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987

if you need a tester for a 4.3 packg lemme know, i've just been installing shit one by one as of late.


----------



## masri1987

Anyone know if this project is still alive? Tenderloin?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------

